# Gravel wheels : Mavic Ksyrium Allroad pro,yay or nay ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in the market for a set of new wheels to replace oem Axis dt 4.0 on my Diverge. Mavic ksyrium allroad pro...yeah,wow..yawn,the usual rim from Mavic or worth the money ? 
I understand this is mainly a US based forum so some of the alternatives you may shoot may not be available in Europe.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck finding any supporters of Mavic here. 

Crowd here favors wheels with non-proprietary spokes and easy to source rims.

Are there custom builders in your area?


----------

